# The Church as represented by her officers



## Jeri Tanner (Aug 29, 2020)

I need resources that expound this. I remember some Purely Presbyterian articles that I think used James Bannerman? I can’t find that; I would appreciate any other reading material, especially online! Thanks.


----------



## BGF (Aug 29, 2020)

James Bannerman’s “The Church of Christ” is available as an ebook from Monergism. Part IV begins his treatment of church officers. See link below.

https://www.monergism.com/church-Christ-ebook

Reactions: Like 1


----------

